# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Grass Valley Fathers' Day Bluegrass Festival (CBA)...

## dhergert

We're heading up to the Grass Valley (California) Fathers' Day Bluegrass Festival...  Anyone else from here going???

----------


## Luna Pick

Not this year, but have fun. It's a great festival, been around a long time.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

We'll be in the Luthier's Pavilion with a passel of new Sorensen X-Series demo mandolins.

Randy Torno popped by the Sorensen Lab yesterday evening to check out the new Sprite-X.  It was difficult to get him to stop picking . . . even with a platter of babyback ribs sizzling on the grill!



He said something like, "the ghost of Lloyd Loar would be wishing he had been able to get his designs to the tone these mandolins deliver."

Come pick some!

Steve

----------


## Austin Clark

Ill be here in the Luthiers Pavilion all week doing repairs and setups. Im kitted out for  just about any work needed so come on by!  Ive also got a couple F5s and an Octave for sale with me. 

Hope to see yall here! Its a really good festival.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

We're reaching the end of a very fine festival.

----------


## blacktop

This was my first time at this festival. I enjoyed the Sorensen and Clark instruments and had never played either of them before! Quite sweet. m

----------


## dhergert

Probably worth mentioning, this year's Grass Valley Fathers' Day Bluegrass Festival has been postponed to 2021.  

We'll miss seeing everyone there.  Be safe, hope to see you all in 2021!

----------

